# Looking for HPS lights



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I've searched but cant seem to find a suitable setup. I just want 2 150w hps lights with self contained ballast that will sorta mount like a standard workshop light. I run 2 500w halogens in the common workshop lights but want to upgrade. Anyone know a good site to purchase these? Guess they would be flood lights? Thanks, James


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

The ones I have are from E-cono light and then added Caps to them.



The added Cap's make them draw less amperage.



http://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=3&FGNumber=E-HP2P15QZ


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply X-Shark. I found their site lastnight and browsed it. I wanted the kind you have on ur boat but with caps (HPF instead of the NPF ballasts). I would like to go with the horizontal fit bulbs instead of the vertical so they wont be so tall.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You did good. 





I actually have another experiment that I'm going to try.



The back shields are OK, but I think I can improve them.



There is a Chrome metal tape that I will apply to the backshield to send more light out.



I have seen it in 2in wide at Pep Boys.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

That sounds like a good idea. I put some chrome tape on my underwater setup and it helped alot. You think if the tape was in an enclosed fixture the adhesive would give from the heat?

Still looking for some horizontal 150W HPS lights (HPF ballast) if anyone knows where to get these?


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm gonna try the Chrome tape. I don't think the heat is going to bother it.


----------

